# Sky Sports News and BBC World Coming 2006?



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

This is a letter i got back from DirecTV today



> Dear Mr. Marsh,
> 
> Thanks for writing. I'm sorry, but we don't carry Sky Sports News and BBC World right now. We are hoping these channels may be broadcast through DIRECTV sometime in 2006. We often add programming based on customer requests, and I have forwarded your request to DIRECTV management.
> 
> ...


Its not normal for them to say we hope to have in 2006. They normaly say we do not carry and we will just pass it on.


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

So far then we are hearing of

DirecTV Channel
BBC World Channel
Sky Sports News Channel 

Coming Soon!


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

Ive been thinking of swapping from Dish to Direct tv
as Direct Tv has Setanta US Soccer channel on PPV that Dish dont have
If direct Tv will be getting more Brit channels etc I'll definatly be swapping !

Only trouble is, Direct TV dont have Eastenders ... :-(

everytime I send Dish a request I get the usual, no info but will pass it along BS



UKintheUS said:


> So far then we are hearing of
> 
> DirecTV Channel
> BBC World Channel
> ...


----------



## ravinpat (Jan 20, 2004)

What about Sky Sports One?


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

ravinpat said:


> What about Sky Sports One?


The Chances of getting Sky Sports 1,2,3, or xtra are very slim. Most of the Sports they show are Split around the Fox Sports Networks, ESPN and Setanta.

Unless they Bring out a Sky Sports that shows all the Sports that are not shown here, PDA Darts, WDC Darts, Snooker, English Rules Pool League, Table Tennis, Cricket, Squash, Rally Car and Speed Bikes.


----------



## mya23rd (Dec 11, 2005)

UKintheUS said:


> So far then we are hearing of
> 
> DirecTV Channel
> BBC World Channel
> ...


I wouldn't hold my breath. I think for sure DTV will be adding more British channels, especially since DTV and BSkyB are Murdoch operations. I'm surprised there haven't been many more channels already added but I guess its taking a while. I can see Sky Sports and some of those channels but I don't understand why they would add BBC World, doesn't it make more sense that they would add SkyNews? I mean I would love to have BBC World but aren't they sort of a competitor to SkyNews which is a part of Murdoch's Newscorp?


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

mya23rd said:


> I wouldn't hold my breath. I think for sure DTV will be adding more British channels, especially since DTV and BSkyB are Murdoch operations. I'm surprised there haven't been many more channels already added but I guess its taking a while. I can see Sky Sports and some of those channels but I don't understand why they would add BBC World, doesn't it make more sense that they would add SkyNews? I mean I would love to have BBC World but aren't they sort of a competitor to SkyNews which is a part of Murdoch's Newscorp?


The BBC World Channel in the US is to be co run by Discovery Networks. Sky News was to launch in the US, but Fox went Crying to Murdoch feeling that Sky would impact on Fox News Channels ratings. So it was put on hold.


----------



## Punkitup (Feb 9, 2003)

PBowie said:


> Only trouble is, Direct TV dont have Eastenders ... :-(


I understand that Murdoch is planning to launch a new satellite the sole purpose of which will be to beam to the continental U.S. every episode of Coronation Street ever filmed over the last 46-years.

All right, just taking the mickey!

All in best humor.
Peace
James - K1JMD


----------



## BarryS14 (Jan 16, 2006)

My take is BBC World US will most likely launch on DirecTV sometime in '06. DirecTV needs a International news channel since they drop NewsWorld.

As far as Sky News, One would think it should be on now since it's a sister station of Fox News, but as everyone knows, Fox News didn't want Sky news on DirecTV from the very beginning.

One thing that would make Sky News valuable for DirecTV is Sky News can use it's "Active" service with DirecTV enabled receivers. I know DirecTV is trying to get both Sky and DirecTV receivers on the same page with NDS receiver software. If both DirecTV and Sky can get the "Active" service going for Sky News on DirecTV and have Fox News start their "Active" service for both DirecTV and Sky viewers, then I can see Sky News coming within the next year or so.

As far as the Sky Sports Channels, I would say, if at all possible, only Sky Sports 1 & 2 would come to DirecTV. Sky Sports 3 & Xtra have the niche sports we see here in the US and would be Blacked out 90% percent of the time. The Sky Sports Networks could do something like what Setanta sports has done, establish a US entity, then buy programming from big brother of the sports you would like to cover. It seems very easy but it's not.

You're probably thinking well, isn't Fox Soccer Channel a sister station for Sky Sports? Well, yes and no. Fox Soccer Channel and Sky Sports are part of the News Corp family but Fox Soccer Channel falls under the Fox Sports World International group which Sky Sports doesn't. That means the Fox Sports World International group buys programming for Fox Soccer Channel. It buys the 1 hour segment of Sky Sports News from Sky Sports. Sky Sports has it's own seperate entity.

The next problem to launch Sky Sports 1 & 2 is programming rights. Right now, *Setanta Sports* has programming rights from Sky Sports to show the following:

*Soccer*
Coca Cola Championship
Carling Cup
Scottish FA Cup

*Rugby*
Guinness Premiership 
Heineken Cup
British & Irish Lions Tour 
International Rugby 
Currie Cup 
Tri-Nations Rugby 
Six Nations 
Super 12s/Super 14s

*Fox Soccer Channel* has the following rights from both Sky Sports and the Football Association of England:

*Soccer*
Barclays English Premier League
The FA Cup
1 Hour Segment - Sky Sports News

*ESPN* has the following rights:

*Soccer*
UEFA Champions League

*Dish Network* has the following rights from the English and Wales Cricket Board:

*Cricket*
England Cricket Home tours for 2006 through 2009

DISH Network may also offer over the next four years:

England Senior Women International Matches (both one-day internationals and test matches) and Under 19 England and Women International Matches played in England and Wales. 
Twenty/20 County Cup matches. 
National Cricket League County matches. 
C&G Trophy County matches.

The Cricket rights, to me, is the dagger of not launching Sky Sports in the US. Since Sky Sports coverage of Cricket dominates most of the UK summer viewing, Sky Sports US would be blacked out most of the summer since Dish Network has the rights. To my dismay, I was shocked DirecTV was not able to renew those rights.

Lastly, Sky Sports News would have to be a Newscorp and Sky Sports decision to spend money on launching a Sports News service without it's 2 main channels.

The times I 've been to London, I do enjoy watching Sky News and Sky Sports. The only questions reamins is will Newscorp spend money on launching and buying sports rights for Sky News and Sky Sports? We shall see in the months to come......


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

I don't want a BBC news channel I want BBC Prime or BBC 1,2,3, or 4!!!! BBC America can't compare!


----------



## oldcrooner (Feb 23, 2004)

Today I spoke to a BBC media sales representative that I know and he assured me that BBC World channel is "coming soon" to Directv and Dish Network. It was a quick conversation and he didn't offer an exact time as to when it would begin. I may have more on this later. BBC World sent me the following email today also:

"Hello and thanks for your email.

We have just signed an agreement with Discovery Communications whereby they are acting as our distribution partner for the US market and so any cable or satellite operator who wants to carry BBC World and offer it to their subscribers can now do so. So please do get in touch with your local provider(s) and register with them that you want to see BBC World. It is a case of supply and demand, especially in such a developed market as the USA where most platforms are already at full capacity - so this is only a start and it needs an effort to both push from the broadcaster and pull from the viewer!

Again, thank you for your support and your interest, and let's hope that your provider might be one of the first to take up the opportunity of offering BBC World.

With regards

Mario Giannini
BBC World"


----------



## vectorite (Jan 19, 2006)

Couldn't resist replying to this thread!

I really miss ITV news from NWI, I don't see why Murdoch couldn't show Sky News on DTV at least we would have some hope after all Fox News is in bSkyb. When I find it again I'll post phone number which will get an instant answer from tier 2 csr's and you all can call and pester them


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

sorahl said:


> I don't want a BBC news channel I want BBC Prime or BBC 1,2,3, or 4!!!! BBC America can't compare!


Ah yes but BBC Prime (Europe as it used to be) Is Only in Europe and middle east.
And if you want BBC,1,2,3,4 You got to move to Britain.


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

Just incase anyone wants to know. From Wikipedia:


> *BBC News is the largest broadcast news gathering operation in the world* and it produces almost 160 hours of news output every hour. BBC News provides its services to BBC domestic radio as well as television networks such as BBC News 24, BBC Parliament, BBC World, BBCi, Ceefax and BBC News Online. New BBC News services that are also proving popular are mobile services to mobile phones and PDAs. Desktop news alerts, e-mail alerts, and digital TV alerts are also available.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

I keep trying to tell my wife that but as a full blooded yank she won't hear of it!!!



UKintheUS said:


> Ah yes but BBC Prime (Europe as it used to be) Is Only in Europe and middle east.
> And if you want BBC,1,2,3,4 You got to move to Britain.


----------



## Marcyjok (Dec 3, 2003)

UKintheUS 
get yourself a Slingbox and send it to UK , in this way you can watch UK tv in USA in legal way....

do a Google search about Slingbox


----------



## NVBlue (Aug 4, 2005)

NO... That is there canned answer. You should write them to request stations. Then they reply that it is not on now and may be added later on in the year and it will be forwarded to their programming group.
If you want a station email them and you'll get the canned response but maybe someone will be listening.
Good luck.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm posting this as a separate thread for football fans:

If you're a soccer fan in the U.S. -- 

-- you know why I didn't title this "HD football should be available for next season". In any case, we need to keep the pressure up on Fox and Setanta. I wouldn't count on any easy transition.

I saw the news notes, this morning, about Sky beginning shipments of their HD box in the UK in May. Seven channels of HD coming and you know a chunk will be football. UK members of the AVS forum are already hot into discussions about pricing, etc..

This afternoon, saw my first commercial for Sky HD. Halftime while watching Championship League football: Burnley 2 -- 0 Norwich City final. This was on Setanta. So, they're rolling.

I sent an immediate email to Steven and Nick at Fox Football Friday with a cc to Nick Webster. And another email to Setanta -- who've previously said, "if it's available, we'll show it!" But, I don't know where they're at for hardware.

Anyway, push, push, push. The EPL and the Championship in HD would be a great follow-on to the World Cup HD coverage. Sounds like Germany plans to be rocking by next season as well.

btw -- Sky prices look worse than D*.


----------



## Peter305 (May 24, 2006)

I had an exchange of Email with Direct TV this week and it didn't sound very hopeful. I wrote to them urging them to add BBC World because of the loss of International News upon the death of Newsworld International.

I just got the standard thank you for your response email...

"Thanks for your email. I'm sorry but we do not carry BBC World channel right now. I understand your concerns about Newsworld International's format change to Current TV and would like to assure you that you can still find programming on DIRECTV that offers the kind of international perspective you are looking for. Link TV on channel 375 offers a global perspective on world events and cultures through independent documentaries, international films, world music and live interactive programs from around the world. In addition, BBC America (channel 264) airs BBC News several times each day. 
We appreciate your feedback about our programming, thanks again for writing"



UKintheUS said:


> This is a letter i got back from DirecTV today
> 
> Its not normal for them to say we hope to have in 2006. They normaly say we do not carry and we will just pass it on.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

UKintheUS said:


> Ah yes but BBC Prime (Europe as it used to be) Is Only in Europe and middle east.
> And if you want BBC,1,2,3,4 You got to move to Britain.


That's just cruel that they deprive us of Real BBC stations. I guess there are probably too many legal issues to get them in the states. I'd love to watch BBC programs when they come out not a year later.


----------



## Peter305 (May 24, 2006)

I had an exchange of Email with Direct TV this week and it didn't sound very hopeful. I wrote to them urging them to add BBC World because of the loss of International News upon the death of Newsworld International. 
-----------------

I just got the standard thank you for your response email...

"Thanks for your email. I'm sorry but we do not carry BBC World channel right now. I understand your concerns about Newsworld International's format change to Current TV and would like to assure you that you can still find programming on DIRECTV that offers the kind of international perspective you are looking for. Link TV on channel 375 offers a global perspective on world events and cultures through independent documentaries, international films, world music and live interactive programs from around the world. In addition, BBC America (channel 264) airs BBC News several times each day. 
We appreciate your feedback about our programming, thanks again for writing"
-----------------------------

Does anyone else have any news on this?


----------



## oldcrooner (Feb 23, 2004)

Peter305 said:


> I had an exchange of Email with Direct TV this week and it didn't sound very hopeful. I wrote to them urging them to add BBC World because of the loss of International News upon the death of Newsworld International.
> -----------------
> 
> I just got the standard thank you for your response email...
> ...


This is a "canned" response....I received the same thing word-for-word from them several weeks ago. A BBC employee that I know has insisted for several months that BBC World is coming to Directv but indicates he is unable to discuss it due to confidentiality restraints. I keep hoping he is correct as we need them full time not just the few hours per week that they're carried by BBC America.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (Apr 28, 2005)

Do you really thing the the US news will let us see what's really going on in the world by allowing BBC World to be broadcast in the US?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Well judging by the fact that their newscasts have been on 150+ PBS stations since around 1998, and on BBC America for the past few years, who recently increased the schedule to have 3 full hours of BBC World in the morning, as well as the 6pm newscast, and iO: Digital Cable, the third largest cable provider, picked them up 24/7, I would say yes.


----------



## cobra2225 (Feb 4, 2006)

well,well, why does this not surprize me, more sports channels, ah, if anyone from dtv reads this,why don't you change your name to direct sports.cable is looking better everyday.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Sky Sports isn't coming, UKintheUS just looked too far into the generic "We don't carry this channel, but to make you shut up, we will act like we care about getting the channel on the lineup as much as you do" response.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

oldcrooner said:


> This is a "canned" response....I received the same thing word-for-word from them several weeks ago. A BBC employee that I know has insisted for several months that BBC World is coming to Directv but indicates he is unable to discuss it due to confidentiality restraints. I keep hoping he is correct as we need them full time not just the few hours per week that they're carried by BBC America.


BBC World is on at 3 AM PDT on BBC America. I'm sleeping.


----------



## nrholland (Apr 26, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> BBC World is on at 3 AM PDT on BBC America. I'm sleeping.


Directv will probably tell you to get an R15 and record it! :new_sleep


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

We have BBC World on PBS as well.


----------



## vgsantiago (Apr 22, 2006)

NVBlue said:


> NO... That is there canned answer. You should write them to request stations. Then they reply that it is not on now and may be added later on in the year and it will be forwarded to their programming group.
> If you want a station email them and you'll get the canned response but maybe someone will be listening.
> Good luck.


Yeah, when locals were rolled out in San Diego we were missing CBS-HD & FOX-HD. I emailed in, got the canned response and 2 1/2 weeks later CBS-HD was added. I would like to think my email broke the threshold and got San Diego CBS-HD. :lol:

Okay I'm joking, if we all knew what it really takes to get channels added I think we would take the five minutes to get it done.

I really want to believe someone is listening.


----------



## Peter305 (May 24, 2006)

While it is true that BBC America and PBS pick up some news from BBC World, what I am wanting is total access to the full BBC World channel.

It is frustrating that DirecTV is so unhelpful in telling us when new stations will be added...



jonaswan2 said:


> We have BBC World on PBS as well.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

nrholland said:


> Directv will probably tell you to get an R15 and record it! :new_sleep


I'm with E.


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

BBC launches 24-hour news in US

The BBC's global news channel, BBC World, has launched in the US, aiming to capture audiences hungry for international news.



> The channel, which already broadcasts to 270 million homes worldwide, can now be seen by cable viewers in New York.
> 
> The BBC says it hopes to strike deals with cable and satellite providers elsewhere in the US soon.


----------



## Peter305 (May 24, 2006)

If the following report is to be believed those of us who are waiting for BBC World may have a long time to wait. While mention is made of ongoing talks with other cable companies there is no word of talks with DirecTV.

I find it depressing that it seems to be taking so long to get more international news on DirecTV. This is from Media Life Magazine
-----------------

BBC faces a slog
to gain U.S. viewers

Its World News debuts with 2 million households 

By Heidi Dawley 
Jun 14, 2006


When it comes to news gathering, there probably are not too many organizations out there more esteemed than the BBC, Britain’s British Broadcasting Corporation.

So when the BBC launched its 24-hour global news channel, BBC World News, in the U.S. earlier this month, amid much hoopla in New York's Times Square, it might have been read as a direct challenge to the U.S.'s already fiercely competitive cable news networks, mainly CNN, Fox News and MSNBC.

It should not be. The likelihood of the BBC ever becoming a threat actually appears quite remote, and for a variety of reasons, led by the huge challenge it faces gaining carriage deals with the big U.S. cable distributors.

The BBC is not entering the U.S as part of a well-orchestrated assault on CNN and Fox News but rather simply because, after much struggle, it has finally gained a carriage deal, one with Cablevision that puts it into some 2 million New York-area homes. 

BBC World, the overseas arm of the network, is already broadcast in more than 200 countries, and the U.S. is certainly a market it wants and needs to be in. 

Unlike the home channel, BBC World carries advertising, and being in the U.S. market will make the network more attractive to global advertisers while opening up opportunities to recruit U.S. advertisers. And it will do all this at very little additional cost, since the network's infrastructure and huge news-gathering operation are already in place. 

But to become a major player it will have to clinch more distribution deals with more cable operators. BBC World took its present form in 1995, and in recent years the U.S. was the only big missing region in its distribution. Significant distribution here would mean being in upwards of 50 million of the 100 million U.S. multi-channel households, a huge leap.

Making these deals will not be easy, as the BBC is quick to admit. Says Jane Gorard, director of marketing and communication for BBC World: "It is not going to happen overnight."

Bosses at BBC World, in making their case for U.S. expansion, argue that the network provides Americans with a much-needed global perspective, and it cites traffic to its web site as evidence of American interest: some 50 percent of the BBC site’s 10 million unique visitors each month are from the U.S. 

Further, the BBC World's half hour news airing nightly for some time on PBS draws nearly a million viewers. That compares to 687,000 average primetime viewers for CNN last month and 1.32 million for Fox News. "We think we do a better job of international news coverage than the 24-hour news channels in the U.S.," says Gorard. 

So in February, BBC World linked up with Discovery. Discovery negotiated BBC World a deal with Cablevision, providing distribution in Metropolitan New York, leading to BBC World News' June 1 U.S. debut. 

Network executives say more such deals will be announced in coming months, presumably in other major markets, but as even they admit, it will be a slog every bit of the way, from deal to deal to deal. Says Gorard: "We would like to blanket the country, but I think that might be an unrealistic goal to have." 

But even if BBC World were to blanket the country, observers aren't persuaded it would gain audiences challenging those of CNN and Fox News. It may pull strong numbers for its half hour PBS new show, but that doesn't mean it will do the same when it's airing 24 hours of news.

There are real questions about how big its audience might become, specializing in global news. The news shown will not be especially tailored for American audiences, though in early July the service will add a one-hour morning show, featuring top British anchor George Alagiah, in an effort to compete with the American breakfast shows. 

"I think it will appeal to an upscale, education-oriented audience," say Bruce Goerlich, executive vice president and director of strategic resources at ZenithOptimedia in New York. But he doubts the channel will pull away that many viewers from the existing all-news channels. Rather, he thinks it will compete with the likes of NPR and the news hour on PBS. 

Media consultant Erwin Ephron of Ephron, Papazian & Ephron puts it more bluntly. While conceding BBC World will provide a valuable news service, he says, "I don’t think that they will turn the market upside down."


----------



## UKintheUS (Dec 23, 2005)

Time will tell


----------



## Peter305 (May 24, 2006)

UKintheUS said:


> Time will tell


I Just wish there was something that we could do to encourage this to happen sooner rather than later.


----------



## awax (May 9, 2003)

sorahl said:


> I don't want a BBC news channel I want BBC Prime or BBC 1,2,3, or 4!!!! BBC America can't compare!


We want "Beat the Baliffs."


----------



## steveymac (Nov 30, 2004)

awax said:


> We want "Beat the Baliffs."


and i want the French channels... ahh those french commercials.. hehe
i dont' think that'll happen... lol...


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

ravinpat said:


> What about Sky Sports One?


Skyy Sports One is on ch 149 FSW part time on E.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey. sports is where it's at. What other entertainment is there for us to enjoy. Don't knock the sports fans down. Don't like it , change the channel. Better yet. go back to cable.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I think maybe they should bring German programing to Directv. Better yet, bring whatever. If we don't like it, change the channel.


----------



## oldcrooner (Feb 23, 2004)

Peter305 said:


> I Just wish there was something that we could do to encourage this to happen sooner rather than later.


It couldn't hurt for us to request BBC World every time we have contact with Directv either by phone, email or website. I'm trying to remain hopeful that they will add it once they have more bandwidth available. Despite what others might try to tell you, the BBC IS the best source of English world news now or ever! 
I say this after being a BBC listener and viewer for over 50 years.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

oldcrooner said:


> It couldn't hurt for us to request BBC World every time we have contact with Directv either by phone, email or website. I'm trying to remain hopeful that they will add it once they have more bandwith available. Despite what others might try to tell you, the BBC IS the best source of English world news now or ever! I
> say this after being a BBC listener and viewer for over 50 years.


I agree. CNN, MSNBC FOX News don't report real news. All they have are bobleheads giving breif news bytes about which actors are hooking up. That isn't news..


----------



## Peter305 (May 24, 2006)

Is there any news on the addition of BBC World on DirecTV. I'm tired of asking them since all you get is the canned reply.


----------



## wjarrettc (May 21, 2004)

Guys, my stand-alone TiVo just updated me with a new message that said:

The following channels have been added to your lineup:

9995 SKYSPO1
9996 SKYONES
9999 SKYNWS

I almost cried. Quickly I took a peak at the full channel lineup and sure enough, there is is:

9995 Sky Sports One
9996 Sky One
9997 Sky News (for DirecTV)

The channels are showing "not available" on my system at the moment but this is exciting if it's actually coming to fruition.


----------



## wjarrettc (May 21, 2004)

Also just noticed that all three channels are listed in the programming guide on DirecTV's website with full program listings.

However, my receivers still show "Channel Not Available"

Here's a screenshot, notice the programming guide at the bottom:

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=200490363&size=o


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Well if thats the case the H20 software I belive would need another software upgrade as the receivers dont go 4-digits. Either that OR maybe they will have a new International package and the regular subs will have to upgrade to that package in order to receive these. Time will tell.


----------



## wjarrettc (May 21, 2004)

DCSholtis said:


> Well if thats the case the H20 software I belive would need another software upgrade as the receivers dont go 4-digits


I doubt the final resting place of these channels will be 9995, etc. I bet we'll see them down in the 200-300 range when they go live.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I just emailed D* on this. As I said they MAYBE part of an international package. Ive requested details and will post when/if I get a response.


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

I hate to tell you, but both of the channels that are named in the UK "Sky One" and "Sky Sports One" consists almost entirely of programs that have already been sold to other channels in the USA. There is zero chance that the UK channels will be shown in the US.

There are two possibilites, and from my 10 ten years of DBS experience, I would bet on the second:

1 - That special "US" channels are being created consisting entirely of programming not already owned in the US - similar to "BBC America" - ie "Sky America" and "Sky Sports America". The problem is that 24 hours of tiddlywinks tournaments would not be enticing to viewers (since that is all that is left unsold).

2 - Someone at DirecTV wants to watch those channels internally and so they are uplinked for internal use only. This happens all the time at DBS companies.

----

Both Sky News and BBC World News have been shown on US channels, and there is no reason why either or both might not appear on either or both of the DBS providers.

[Editorial]
I watched BBC World News daily for years. The BBC News is very well crafted, and it can be very informative. However, I have to say that if I had to choose which group is more Anti-American between Hezbollah and the BBC, I would not hesitate in saying "the BBC". I don't say this lightly, and it comes from hundreds of specific data points. 
And, there are other disturbing aspects to British journalism in general. The most significant is that they don't believe there are two sides to any issue. I've never seen any British documentary present conflicting expert viewpoints. The documentary is always created to present a particular point of view. A "fact" is stated, and then some expert is trotted out to state it as well.
A particular example that I remember well - only because it was recent - was a documentary on Malcolm Glazier and his takeover of Manchester United (soccer club). Various people with gripes from decades ago were interviewed. At no point did I hear the familiar refrain in a US documentary or news program (" We tried to contact Despicable Slime Corporation about these allegations, but they refused to comment.") - because they did not bother.
[/Editorial Off]


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

kstuart said:


> Someone at DirecTV wants to watch those channels internally and so they are uplinked for internal use only. This happens all the time at DBS companies.


Those are channels being seen right now in Rupert Murdoch's living room in New York. Nothing more.


----------



## rgreenpc (Mar 6, 2004)

I am hoping for a UK TV pack as my wife and I travel to the UK frequently and despite the sterotype, UK broadcasting has for the most part gotten significatly better.

I would love to have:
BBC 1 - 4
SKY NEWS
BBC NEWS
Four and five ( although they mainly rehash US shows )
ITV1 and 2


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Chandu said:


> Those are channels being seen right now in Rupert Murdoch's living room in New York. Nothing more.


Rupert is in Monterey getting ready for a big shindig with Tony Blair.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> Rupert is in Monterey getting ready for a big shindig with Tony Blair.


OK, so he got those channels uplinked temporarily just for Tony Blair then. Expect them to go away after Tony Blair goes back. If the channels still stick around, maybe something else is going on.


----------



## rgreenpc (Mar 6, 2004)

Chandu said:


> OK, so he got those channels uplinked temporarily just for Tony Blair then. Expect them to go away after Tony Blair goes back. If the channels still stick around, maybe something else is going on.


D* has told me on 2 occasions they plan to add between 4 and 7 UK channels to an international tier.

I for one can't wait.

Hopefully its in time for the Guy Fawkes special.... in Novemeber. They did one last year with CG explosions that was quite nice.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Ive emailed D* about the channels spotted and have yet to get a reply. I'll post when I do. IF its anything worth while that is. BTW I too would sub to a UK package when/if offered.


----------



## bgilga (Jul 28, 2006)

I emailed D* and told them I want to know how to order these channels. My opinion is if they are on the program guide on D*'s website, they are coming soon.


----------



## NVBlue (Aug 4, 2005)

bgilga said:


> I emailed D* and told them I want to know how to order these channels. My opinion is if they are on the program guide on D*'s website, they are coming soon.


They are on the D* website? Where?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Yep on the online program guide on D*s website.


----------



## bgilga (Jul 28, 2006)

I received an email back from D*. Basically they are nuts. They thanked me for inquiring and told me how to order. The only problem was they gave me info on the Italian channels, not British. I would get the Italian channels if I spoke Italian. I am going to try later today.


----------



## NVBlue (Aug 4, 2005)

DCSholtis said:


> Yep on the online program guide on D*s website.


I still don't see it. Can you be more specific? What channel number is BBC World on?


----------



## mhking (Oct 28, 2002)

NVBlue said:


> I still don't see it. Can you be more specific? What channel number is BBC World on?


BBC World is not listed - however, Sky Sports One is listed as channel 9995, Sky One is listed as channel 9996, and Sky News is listed as channel 9997 -- all of these on the TV guide on DirecTV's site.

For example, coming up at the top of the hour (8 p.m. ET) is Soccer on Sky Sports One, TV's Greatest Cars on Sky One and News on the Hour on Sky News.

Now. If they are listing the programming on their website TV guide, the logical implication is that the channels can be purchased -- otherwise, why would they list them!?

I'm sure there will be some crap about rights, but someone please tell me what rights issues are involved with watching Sky News programming (outside the rebroadcast of the CBS Evening News that they carry for a half-hour a night)?

M


----------



## wjarrettc (May 21, 2004)

NVBlue said:


> I still don't see it. Can you be more specific? What channel number is BBC World on?


Here's a screen shot from friday afternoon. Look at the programming guide at the bottom of the page.

http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=200490363&size=o


----------



## NVBlue (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks. I only get 3 digit channels. I guess this will require a different dish and receiver.


----------



## bgilga (Jul 28, 2006)

I emailed D* again and again the response was useless. They thanked me for the interest, mentioned the Italian channels again, and told me they plan on adding Arabic, Greek, Japaneese, and other international channels. They did not mention anything about British channels. I have no idea what is going on now.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

sorahl said:


> I keep trying to tell my wife that but as a full blooded yank she won't hear of it!!!


 I am also a full-blooded Yank (note I didn't say, Yankee, I'm from the South) and I desparately want BBC World and/or anything BBC!

The US media have forgotten their role as the fourth estate in the past few years and it would be nice to get some real news reporting for a change!


----------



## AnonomissX (Jun 29, 2006)

Hmm...went to the Directv website, and yes they are listed, but not listed as available with an international package. Someone may be putting the cart before the horse.

I suspect, if it isn't just a "Tony Blair visits Rupert" situation, then those channels would be available off the 95 satellite. I could be wrong. "CNA" or "Channel Not Available" messages also come up if the channel is available, but the receiver isn't programmed to get the satellite, or doesn't have access to the satellite the channel is broadcast on.

Anyone here have a 95 dish?


----------



## BarryS14 (Jan 16, 2006)

I think they're only for UK Prime Minister Tony Blair during his visit to the US. I have a funny feeling once Blair leaves the US, those channels will be off the TV Listings on directv.com and off DirecTV.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Kapeman said:


> I am also a full-blooded Yank (note I didn't say, Yankee, I'm from the South) and I desparately want BBC World and/or anything BBC!
> 
> The US media have forgotten their role as the fourth estate in the past few years and it would be nice to get some real news reporting for a change!


I heard that! Nancy Grace was talking about the Halloway girl who went to Aruba, well over a year ago, as I was flipping channels last night. WHY IS THIS NEWS??


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

Just a question for those saying it has to do with the Tony Blair visit.

If they were put up just for his visit, so he could watch while here, why would they be listed on D*'s web site? Not sure I understand what sense that would make.

Just curious.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

JLucPicard said:


> Just a question for those saying it has to do with the Tony Blair visit.
> 
> If they were put up just for his visit, so he could watch while here, why would they be listed on D*'s web site? Not sure I understand what sense that would make.
> 
> Just curious.


I agree it doesnt make any sense. They are coming soon I bet.


----------



## wjarrettc (May 21, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> Just a question for those saying it has to do with the Tony Blair visit.
> 
> If they were put up just for his visit, so he could watch while here, why would they be listed on D*'s web site? Not sure I understand what sense that would make.
> 
> Just curious.


I must admit that I am only guessing but...

The only place those channels appear on the site is in the program guide data and I'm sure that PG is an automated service. They probably had to put the channel listings into the PG to make Tony's DVR work correctly and then it automatically got pushed to the dataset that makes up the PG on the website.

Just speculation...


----------



## rgreenpc (Mar 6, 2004)

If Tony Blair wanted to watch BBC or Sky or anything else.... he would have his communications people set up a feed. 

I am sure he has the same kind of communications gear the US has.

President Bush can watch US news when he is overseas.


----------



## BarryS14 (Jan 16, 2006)

Just checked directv.com TV Listings and the SKY channels are gone. Like I said before, I'd be shocked if we get SKY Sports since there are numerous rights issues they would have to deal with.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Chandu said:


> OK, so he got those channels uplinked temporarily just for Tony Blair then. Expect them to go away after Tony Blair goes back. If the channels still stick around, maybe something else is going on.


Discovery distributes BBC World.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

You guys will love this:

Question

Discussion Thread
Response (Leslie)	08/03/2006 06:16 AM
Dear Mr. Sholtis,

Thank you for writing. After further research, I found that the channels you are inquiring about, 9995-9997 are showing on the online program guide by mistake and they are not available to DIRECTV subscribers. Please know that we are working on getting them removed from the online program guide.

Thanks again for writing.

Sincerely,

Leslie 
DIRECTV Customer Service
Customer (Dan Sholtis)	07/28/2006 01:55 PM
DIRECTV FEEDBACK MESSAGE

Name: Dan Sholtis
Status: 
[Account Number: ]
[Phone Number: ]
Email Address: [email protected]
[Topic Selected: Suggestions]

Details: Ive noticed 3 new channels recently on the On-Line programming guide. Channels 9995-9997 relating to Sky Sports and Sky News. Will these be part of an international package. If so which one as I maybe interested in ordering it. Thank you.


----------



## jgshelton (Aug 4, 2006)

When I called about these channels the other day, I was told they were for commercial customers only. The CSR spent 20-25 minutes trying to determine what they were.



DCSholtis said:


> You guys will love this:
> 
> Question
> 
> ...


----------



## Peter305 (May 24, 2006)

I received the following reply to my question about this.....

Thank you for writing. Unfortunately, we were unable to find or access channels 9995, 9996, or 9997 in our online program guide at DIRECTV.com. We could not find any information regarding any Sky channels from the UK being broadcast through DIRECTV either; we regret that there is no way to add these channels to your service at this time. We apologize for any disappointment.

We do not currently have any information on plans to carry the BBC World News channel at this time. However, we appreciate this programming suggestion, and have forwarded it to our programming department for review and consideration. Thank you again for writing; we remain at your service.

Sincerely,

PaulB
DIRECTV Customer Service

-------------------------------------------------------------------

So it looks as if there are no real plans to add BBC World or any of the Sky channels. This is disappointing to say the least.... If BBC World could at least be added I would be happy.



jgshelton said:


> When I called about these channels the other day, I was told they were for commercial customers only. The CSR spent 20-25 minutes trying to determine what they were.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> Do you really thing the the US news will let us see what's really going on in the world by allowing BBC World to be broadcast in the US?


I have always wondered why BBC America has no news on it... hell, it is just friggen TLC with an accent and nice cut-away shots of Big Ben...Trading Spaces, this makeover, that crappy "reality show" and the occasional (and enjoyable) Benny Hill Show...useless channel, but I would be willing to pay for BBC if I could get the REAL BBC...


----------



## agreer (Apr 7, 2006)

Chandu said:


> Those are channels being seen right now in Rupert Murdoch's living room in New York. Nothing more.


Any pirates out there care to give a try to hacking open what you cant pay Murdock and crew any amount of money for?


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

LOL. DirecTV could be considered a pirate for pretty much stealing my money for an "HD" package that looks no better than the digital channels on my friend's Insight system.


----------



## Peter305 (May 24, 2006)

BBC America does in fact carry a three hour block of BBC World in the morning from 6 to 9 AM Eastern time. They also carry a half hour news cast from BBC World at 6 PM Eastern.



agreer said:


> I have always wondered why BBC America has no news on it... hell, it is just friggen TLC with an accent and nice cut-away shots of Big Ben...Trading Spaces, this makeover, that crappy "reality show" and the occasional (and enjoyable) Benny Hill Show...useless channel, but I would be willing to pay for BBC if I could get the REAL BBC...


----------



## Goleo (Feb 26, 2006)

why satellite dish have the best programmin


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

agreer said:


> I have always wondered why BBC America has no news on it... hell, it is just friggen TLC with an accent and nice cut-away shots of Big Ben...Trading Spaces, this makeover, that crappy "reality show" and the occasional (and enjoyable) Benny Hill Show...useless channel, but I would be willing to pay for BBC if I could get the REAL BBC...


It's obvious you have never watched any of the Drama/Mystery shows on Monday nights, e.g. : Murphy's Law, Murder in Suburbia, Life on Mars, Wire in the Blood or even Hex on Thursdays. BBC's dramas are far superior to anything on US broadcast.

The wife and I are currently obsessed with the Sharpe series of movies on Saturdays.

True that most of the week is the TLC-type stuff (guess where TLC got the ideas), but there is a lot of excellent programming on BBCA if you look for it and give it a chance.


----------



## Peter305 (May 24, 2006)

UKintheUS said:


> This is a letter i got back from DirecTV today
> 
> Its not normal for them to say we hope to have in 2006. They normaly say we do not carry and we will just pass it on.


Has anyone heard anything about the addition of BBC World?

Just my semi regular plea....


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Peter305 said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the addition of BBC World?
> 
> Just my semi regular plea....


I haven't heard anything about BBC World, but I know D does have a Sky Sports News show somewhere (sorry I can't remember the channel), but it is only an 1/2 long show
 I would love to get more of the English TV shows, BBC America doesn't have the quality or number of shows that are shown in England. And no I've never been to England, but have posted with people that live there.


----------



## dgordo (Aug 29, 2004)

FSC shows Sky Sports News periodically throughout the day.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

dgordo said:


> FSC shows Sky Sports News periodically throughout the day.


Thanks I knew I had seen it somewhere, but couldn't remember where. And I didn't know it runs periodically throughtout the day I just noticed it was an 1/2 hour show.


----------



## dgordo (Aug 29, 2004)

It seems to be on at very random times, working around live games.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

dgordo said:


> It seems to be on at very random times, working around live games.


Sounds like it would be hard to see it unless you just kept that one channel on?


----------



## dgordo (Aug 29, 2004)

I check the guide most days and record to watch when I have time.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

dgordo said:


> I check the guide most days and record to watch when I have time.


Do you have the D magazine guide? The guide on the D website doesn't match my channel numbers


----------



## dgordo (Aug 29, 2004)

No, i use the website, no problems here.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

dgordo said:


> No, i use the website, no problems here.


Uh? I wonder why it doesn't work out for me


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

Who has the Rugby World Cup rights? FSC or someone else now?


----------



## Peter305 (May 24, 2006)

UKintheUS said:


> This is a letter i got back from DirecTV today
> 
> Its not normal for them to say we hope to have in 2006. They normaly say we do not carry and we will just pass it on.


Well we are now into the fifth month of 2007 and there is still no news about DirecTV adding BBC World.... It makes me wonder if this will ever happen....

:-(


----------

